# TiVo Edge for Cable Error Message on Screen (That eventually fixed itself after 3 hours)



## OldCableGuy1 (11 mo ago)

Has anyone in the forum received this error message on the TiVo Edge for Cable below? 

It eventually cleared itself after @ 3 hours.

I guess I'm simply curious if anyone in the community has seen this before and what it might be as it relates to my TiVo Edge DVR and my TiVo network in general.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Tivo Edge - Serious Problem | TiVo Community Forum 
Tivo serious problem | TiVo Community Forum 
DT "SERIOUS PROBLEM" Error upon hookup | TiVo Community Forum 
Serious Problem | TiVo Community Forum


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

OldCableGuy1 said:


> Has anyone in the forum received this error message on the TiVo Edge for Cable below?
> 
> It eventually cleared itself after @ 3 hours.
> 
> ...


I just got that message 4:30pm 02/27/22 how long did it actually take ? looks like a hard drive issue


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

rtoledo said:


> I just got that message 4:30pm 02/27/22 how long did it actually take ? looks like a hard drive issue


well it took about 45 minutes and came back


----------



## OldCableGuy1 (11 mo ago)

Be careful rtoledo. The first TiVo Edge eventually died. TiVo sent a replacement which died after one day. I went round and round with TiVo customer service who confirmed that they send only "refurbished" (not new) TiVo Edges if you have a service plan. A third should be on the way and will let you know if that one bites the dust too.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

OldCableGuy1 said:


> Be careful rtoledo. The first TiVo Edge eventually died. TiVo sent a replacement which died after one day. I went round and round with TiVo customer service who confirmed that they send only "refurbished" (not new) TiVo Edges if you have a service plan. A third should be on the way and will let you know if that one bites the dust too.


as Ed Macmahan used to say " you are correct sir "

I replied back way too soon. woke up this morning with a endless reboot cycle, after 2 hours hold at Tivo , I got a new one coming in 6 business days , this will drive my wife CRAZY . but she has a full blown roku with everything on it. except 3 channels she watched from Spectrum (evil empire company ) . funny thing i tried to turn on my BOLT's and neither one seems to come on. well guess it's time to wait


----------



## flao (Aug 11, 2021)

i received this yesterday and after 24+ hours it still hasn’t fixed itself. called customer service and they were useless and reading from a script. had me unplug everything and take the cable card out as if that would fix what seems like a hardware issue. since i’m 3 months past a year (warranty), they wanted to charge me $99 to send out a new one (then said they could send me a replacement for a reduced rate of $49) and i still said no, because why should i pay a dime for their defective equipment? i’ve been a customer for over 20 years and maybe this is the time i leave tivo for newer technology since they don’t seem to care anymore. i unfortunately paid for a year of service upfront which they also refused to prorate, which prompted a call to my credit card company to file a dispute. i hate this because i have loved tivo but i can’t stand by their horrid customer service and lack of regard for long time customers or even viable fixes for what seems like soon to be obsolete technology. i’m also angry cause i had bought a tivo mini to mirror to my upstairs tv and because it can’t find the edge, it is also now useless. i’m not sure what to move on to now…


----------

